# A bit of an explanation!



## Dodge (20 Oct 2013)

Hi All,

You may have noticed that of late I have been very quiet on here well maybe time for a bit of an explanation.

After the sharpening event in May I returned home to receive some truly shocking news from my wife which has totally turned our lives upside down over the last few months.

Unfortunately my wife had made a huge error of judgement and overnight not only lost her job but found herself facing prosecution by the authorities - After a long period of waiting court dates were set and my wife pleaded guilty to her actions and she is back in court tomorrow for sentencing - we are just praying that the judge/magistrate is lenient!

Sarah and I have been together for over 20 years and I still cannot believe what has happened, the effect this whole situation has had on not only me, but my two children (11 & 14) as well as parents and friends cannot be expressed easily.

To be perfectly honest it has been hell but at least tomorrow we will know where we are going from here, whether as a family or not.

The morale if there is one is don't take things for granted in your life, you never know what is round the corner - I am still to this day completely astounded that I knew nothing of what had been going on behind my back.

Anyway - I am truly hoping this very dark period of my life is coming to an end and hoping to get back to some normality in the coming weeks including time to have some involvement on here again.

Roger


----------



## paulm (20 Oct 2013)

Blimey Roger, hope it works out okay for you all.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## No skills (20 Oct 2013)

Wow sounds pretty terrible. I hope things work out the way you want. I'm sure the rest of the forum is behind you as well.


----------



## thick_mike (20 Oct 2013)

Best of luck to you and your's


----------



## RogerS (20 Oct 2013)

Jeepers, Roger. My thoughts are with you and that it all resolves itself out for the good.


----------



## Glynne (20 Oct 2013)

Genuinely sorry for your problems Roger.
Not only did I learn an amazing amount from you when I was down for the week last year, but just popping in for a chat as I have done this year has been really great.
I'll be down your neck of the woods on a pretty regular basis over the coming months as daughter is in the family way and now lives at Wattisham (actually on the airfield) so let me know when you're up for visitors and I'll bring the cakes again.
Take care.

Glynne


----------



## Dodge (20 Oct 2013)

Thanks for your replies folks and Glynne always up for a visit - especially if cake was mentioned!!


----------



## Baldhead (20 Oct 2013)

Roger I had noticed you haven't been around for some time, didn't want to ask incase it was bad news! 

Baldhead


----------



## MMUK (20 Oct 2013)

Here's hoping the Judge gets laid tonight then he'll/she'll be in a better mood tomorrow.

Best of luck to you and yours, I've been there and it's a dung.


----------



## Dodge (20 Oct 2013)

MMUK":3ocoq0xg said:


> Here's hoping the Judge gets laid tonight then he'll/she'll be in a better mood tomorrow.



:lol: :lol: 

Cheers


----------



## Mike.C (20 Oct 2013)

Good luck to your wife tomorrow Roger, I hope that everything goes well. It just goes to show that we never really know what is coming our way.

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Phil Pascoe (20 Oct 2013)

Look after your children: ultimately, they are all that matters. I hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Dodge (20 Oct 2013)

phil.p":coiem2ro said:


> Look after your children: ultimately, they are all that matters.



My kids have been my first priority through all this - they have found it hard to come to terms with and hopefully tomorrow they will know what the future holds so will be able to handle it better.


----------



## CHJ (20 Oct 2013)

Roger there is not much I can say that will help but I sincerely feel for you and your family problems, the very fact that you have had the strength to appraise us of your current challenge only confirms my appraisal of you as a person from the sterling voluntary work you do all year round and especially in the dire winter months.
Here's to your personal strength, I'm sure the rest of your family members will take great strength from your support.


----------



## kmp (20 Oct 2013)

Roger Hi, really sorry to hear of your current difficulties, we have some extended family experience of a similar sounding situation. Nothing is as black as you originally fear and the family unit is extremely strong given a little understanding and support from all. Although in our case there was a split in living arrangements for some time the immediate family group survived intact in the longer term. While we all seem to fear for the children involved they actually usually prove to be very resilient, understanding and supportive while, of course, still needing a good deal of subtle help and support of their own. I’m certainly not trying to make light of the situation Roger just saying you will be surprised and what you can adapt to as a family.

One other comment that stuck in my mind was “no matter how hurt, fearful, surprised, disappointed, and angry or whatever emotion you may feel, Sarah will feel all of those plus guilt which is always very, very difficult to deal with.

I hope very much that tomorrow is not as dark as you fear but even if it is don’t forget that the light is merely a little further down the tunnel.

Very best wishes 

Keith (he of the SIP fine adjuster)


----------



## dickm (20 Oct 2013)

Hope all goes as well as possible tomorrow. We all know the law is an ass, but let's hope this one is a benign ass.


----------



## Dodge (20 Oct 2013)

Thank you all for your comments - it is heart warming to read what has been said  .


----------



## mailee (20 Oct 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of this Rog. i do hope everything goes well and you can get back to normality or something like in the near future. My thoughts are with you and the family mate.


----------



## Chrispy (20 Oct 2013)

Roger I'm totally lost for words...
.Wendy and I are thinking of you all and just hope it all works out in the end.

Chris


----------



## Harbo (20 Oct 2013)

Sorry to read all this Roger - I hope everything turns out OK?

Rod


----------



## xy mosian (20 Oct 2013)

Roger I don't really know what to say, but I do hope everything settles down for you all before too long.
xy


----------



## hanser (20 Oct 2013)

I'm sure that the magistrates will be pragmatic and that your wife, kids and yourself can start to put the issue behind you. Whatever the outcome, the future will be better. 

I look forward to your forthcoming posts, when the time is right. 

Fingers are crossed.


----------



## Peter Sefton (20 Oct 2013)

Roger so sorry to hear of your situation, your sound advice and good humour have been missed on the forum. I do hope tomorrow brings a positive outcome to the recent events and you can all move forward within your family unit.
Best regards and luck for tomorrow Peter


----------



## Paul Chapman (20 Oct 2013)

Best wishes for tomorrow, Roger.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## AES (20 Oct 2013)

All the very best to the whole family tomorrow Roger.

AES


----------



## stevebuk (20 Oct 2013)

Good luck Roger, hope all turns out well for you..


----------



## Graham Orm (20 Oct 2013)

So sorry to hear your tale, best of luck Roger. Here's hoping your wife comes home with you and you can recover your family life. Hope you can get some sleep tonight.


----------



## lanemaux (21 Oct 2013)

So sorry to hear of your troubles mi amigo. Very best of luck .


----------



## davem62 (21 Oct 2013)

Rodger and family,
best of luck hope all go's well today


----------



## Dodge (21 Oct 2013)

Well the hearing went reasonably well for my wife today - she was sentenced to 10 weeks suspended for a year and instructed to do 100 hours unpaid work/community service.

Thank you all for your kind words over the last couple of days or so - at least now we know where we stand and can start looking to the future!


----------



## RogerS (21 Oct 2013)

I am so relieved for you, Rog. All the best for the future.


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Oct 2013)

Dodge":5enaf4tq said:


> Well the hearing went reasonably well for my wife today - she was sentenced to 10 weeks suspended for a year and instructed to do 100 hours unpaid work/community service.
> 
> Thank you all for your kind words over the last couple of days or so - at least now we know where we stand and can start looking to the future!



Thank goodness. Me & the Mrs are very relieved for you. Put it behind you and get back to normality as soon as you can. :wink:


----------



## MMUK (21 Oct 2013)

Considering what it could have been, that's excellent news :mrgreen: 

Here's to new beginnings and a past buried and forgotten. Things can only get better from here on.

(hammer) (hammer)


----------



## Lons (21 Oct 2013)

I've only just read the posts and it's shocking how peoples lives can be turned upside down. Very brave of you to post such personal info Roger.
Pleased the outcome was positive and you can start to look to the future again.
Best wishes to you and your family

Bob


----------



## Woodchips2 (21 Oct 2013)

Good luck Roger and family for the future and keep on producing that superb woodwork.
Kind regards Keith


----------



## Charlie Woody (21 Oct 2013)

Hi Roger,
Just read all of this. So sorry to hear what you all have been going through. Good luck for the future.


----------



## No skills (21 Oct 2013)

Surely good news, hope things are now on an upturn.


----------



## Harbo (21 Oct 2013)

That must be a relief - lets hope you can put all this behind you and get back to "normality".

Best wishes

Rod


----------



## Peter Sefton (21 Oct 2013)

That's good to hear, best wishes to you all.
Peter


----------



## DMF (21 Oct 2013)

Wasn't expecting to read that and can't be logged on and not say something here so one stranger to another i hope that every morning feels better than the last and if you manage that then you can't be going to far wrong  

Dean


----------



## AES (21 Oct 2013)

Excellent news, the only way from here is UP!

Much admire your courage in posting (another stranger here), all the best to you and the whole family.

AES


----------



## Cottonwood (21 Oct 2013)

What did she plead guilty to? I cant be the only one who is wondering?


----------



## deserter (21 Oct 2013)

Really chuffed for you all. Hopefully your lives will all return to normal now. 


~Nil carborundum illegitemi~


----------



## Max Power (21 Oct 2013)

Cottonwood":enr7xqtw said:


> What did she plead guilty to? I cant be the only one who is wondering?



But you are the only one with the bad manners to ask :shock:


----------



## mailee (22 Oct 2013)

Oh! Great news Rog. I have been waiting with baited breath for the outcome. Glad it's over and the news isn't too bad. Put it down to experience and behind you. Better times on the horizon mate.


----------



## MMUK (22 Oct 2013)

Cottonwood":2eleqw9w said:


> What did she plead guilty to? I cant be the only one who is wondering?




We probably all are wondering but it's none of our business. No-one should be asking. If Roger wants to tell then he will. If he doesn't we'll all have to keep guessing


----------



## RogerS (22 Oct 2013)

MMUK":1vazayry said:


> Cottonwood":1vazayry said:
> 
> 
> > What did she plead guilty to? I cant be the only one who is wondering?
> ...



I agree and to be honest I think that we should let the matter drop. I am sure that Rog wants to put this behind him and move on. If he were to tell us then that in itself will stimulate a whole load more posts about 'how unfair the courts are' etc when in truth be known we are none of us in a position to judge or take a view. Nor is it our place to do so. That is for Rog and his family.

Perhaps it's time to move on ?


----------



## DrPhill (22 Oct 2013)

I am glad that you are past your 'dragon in the road'. Mayhap the the testing time will have made you stronger - as individuals and as a family - so some good may come out of it. Facing up to the consequences of our actions is the strong thing to do and a good example to the rest of society. Making such admissions on a public forum is brave, and an even better example.

Thanks for posting, but now you can enjoy getting back to normality.

I for one am not curious.


----------



## Max Power (22 Oct 2013)

I'm astonished that Roger even deigned to post this on the forum :shock: and consider it ill advised rather than brave. 
What business is it of a group of mainly strangers, who without his unburdening would have had no knowledge of this matter :? 
In the age of google, what took place is hardly likely to remain a private matter for long :roll:
I do however wish Roger and his family all the best and am sure they will be able to put this firmly behind them


----------



## david123 (22 Oct 2013)

My computer has been down ,so have only just read this thread.

Roger I am so sorry to hear of your troubles and am happy that it came out better than it could have. I wish you and your family well I know you are strong and will get over this.
I also Had a great learning experience when spending time with you, learning not only carpentry but about the man who was teaching me. Good luck my friend

I personally think, it is probably time to close this thread and let Roger and family get on with fixing their lives. IMHO


----------



## Glynne (22 Oct 2013)

I fully agree with Dave, lets move away from this thread and get back to woodwork ones where Dodge is in his element.

Glynne


----------



## monkeybiter (22 Oct 2013)

Glynne":32q0u214 said:


> I fully agree with Dave, lets move away from this thread and get back to woodwork ones where Dodge is in his element.
> 
> Glynne



+1 Otherwise the tone may eventually descend and become ugly.


----------



## RogerS (22 Oct 2013)

Glynne":2yocsl6i said:


> I fully agree with Dave, lets move away from this thread and get back to woodwork ones where Dodge is in his element.
> 
> Glynne




Yup...totally agree. Mods?


----------

